# dentist surgeon jobs



## kexgolf (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey,

My wife is wondering if she can get a post as dentist/surgeon somewhere in Dubai. The couple of agencies I have checked for her is not very promising, as they have few (three) vacancies over there.
Does any of you guys know any foreigner doctors, esp dentists working there? Or maybe agencies recruiting specialists? She is already PhD does it help or opposite?
My company is not involved in any search, nor they know any agencies, which is not very helpful. But before I decide to go there, I need to see what are her prospects.

thanks for your help!
my email:

[email protected]


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry don't have any contacts, but has she had a look in any professional publications? Many have recruitment sections at the back, and she may find info regarding jobs, or suitable agencies.

Otherwise, I'd gogle for info on major dental practices here and contact them directly.


Good luck


----------

